# Barn find BSA airborne parabike



## jpromo (Apr 28, 2013)

Well... shed at the back of the property find technically..

Got home from Ann Arbor without a bike project which was probably good as I need to be fiscally responsible for a hot second. Searched local craigslisting and was the first to call 2 hours after posting. I assume most of the other local hawks were still at the swap. The guy said his dad brought it home one day some time in the 50s and he's had it since. I can't figure too many of these made it over from Europe.

Original except for the crankset and pedals. Sporting its original olive drab finish, original bars & brake levers, calipers, wheels & hubs, BSA saddle though rough. Not sure if grips are original but are certainly from the era. Missing one thumb screw setup and the Britton frame pump. Tires are not War Grade but are definitely period correct Fisk. I've read these were sold off after the war as surplus and outfitted with civilian cranks so.. maybe? But why Hercules? It has definitely been on there a long time regardless.

Without further ado:


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 28, 2013)

Sweeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!  Love these bikes, very nice find.


----------



## Intense One (Apr 28, 2013)

*Bsa airborne bike*

Nice "Across the Pond" bike!  What are in the plans for your find!


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 29, 2013)

It looks like your bars might be correct. I can't tell for sure from the picture. The original stem/bar bolt had a T handle on the top so you could loosen it easily. I have had several of these bikes over the years.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 29, 2013)

Yeah, I have no doubt the bars are original. The stem bolt has a hole for a t-handle to go through but the pin is gone.


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 29, 2013)

Sorry, I reread your first post and saw that the question was about the grips and not the bars. I had not had my coffee yet. The original grips say BSA on them.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 29, 2013)

fat tire trader said:


> Sorry, I reread your first post and saw that the question was about the grips and not the bars. I had not had my coffee yet. The original grips say BSA on them.




 all good. I'm not a human before coffee so you did pretty good for yourself all things considered.

I don't believe my grips say BSA but the profile and style is right for the era. Close enough for now. If anybody has a lead on a correct crankset with pedals, or a single thumbscrew, I'd be eternally grateful!


----------



## rubblequeen (Apr 29, 2013)

Great find, just love these bikes I have several and can't resist if they come up for sale.


----------



## babyjesus (Apr 30, 2013)

*Fantastic Bike*

Wow you really scored. It's relatively unmolested. 

It seems like people on Cabe can get these bikes easily or something.

I would totally buy one of these if anybody has one for sale.


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 30, 2013)

In the 90s a friend of mine came to visit from Germany. He had a modern improved  reproduction parabike. I don't remember any of the specifics.


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 30, 2013)

fat tire trader said:


> In the 90s a friend of mine came to visit from Germany. He had a modern improved  reproduction parabike. I don't remember any of the specifics.




Maybe the Pashley Parabike, not sure when they started making them but they are still available on Pashley's site.  Wouldn't say improved as it does not fold up but is just a look-a-like.


----------

